# General Category > Creative Area >  Colouring pages

## Suzi

I said I'd put up some links for free downloadable colouring pages for adults.. 

~ http://www.muminthemadhouse.com/2015...es-for-adults/
~ http://www.coloring-pages-adults.com/coloring-zen/
~ https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=fr...w=1366&bih=659

----------


## magie06

Wow theres a lot there. Thanks as ever Suzi.

----------

Suzi (01-08-15)

----------


## Suzi

You are welcome!  :):

----------


## S deleted

cool That will give me something to do, thanks Suzi

----------

Suzi (01-08-15)

----------


## Angie

Those are really good x

----------

Suzi (01-08-15)

----------


## purplefan

Those would drive me mad.

----------


## OldMike

That's so cool I've just bought 2 colouring books for adults and the are fun.
I can't do too much at once as I get cramp in my fingers but I'd definitely recommend them if you are not an artistic type.

----------


## purplefan

When you said Adults  :(rofl):

----------


## S deleted

> When you said Adults


one of them way fifty shades of grey, lol

----------


## purplefan

> one of them way fifty shades of grey, lol


Very good  :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

> When you said Adults


hehe  :(rofl): 

The one I'm colouring now is called "Art Therapy an Anti-stress Colouring Book" by Hannah Davies, Richard Merrit and Cindy Wilde.

Full of patterns, animals and plants.

@Stella yes you can colour them 50 shades of grey but I prefer rainbow colours.  :(happy):

----------

Jaquaia (26-11-15)

----------


## Jaquaia

:(rofl): 

I picked one up for a pound in town, I love it!

----------

S deleted (26-11-15)

----------

